# Tag Lines, who uses them?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I am wanting to setup our outriggers to be able to run heavier lures. I was watching some videos of some Aussie sounding fisherman and they use tag lines. The concept seems pretty simple and straight forward. Here are a couple of videos and website with information for anyone that does not know what they are.

http://www.pakula.com.au/index.php/ch10boatsetup/1003outriggersetuptaglines

The biggest plus being that it changes the triangle geometry and reduces drop back by almost 100%. Which increases the hook up ratio.

I will be buying some stainless tube stock to make the tagline return slide. If anyone wants me to make a couple for them, I would be happy to. 

Do any of you guys already have tag line setups and if so how are you liking them?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I use them while running lures even on the center console , we picked it up over in Hawaii years back and the hookup ratio is astounding on lures but definalty no good for meat . Save some money and go get some large stainless washers instead works the same way and they rattle a bunch when you get a strike almost like a bell.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks, i will grab some washers and give that a go.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

recess said:


> I use them while running lures even on the center console , we picked it up over in Hawaii years back and the hookup ratio is astounding on lures but definalty no good for meat . Save some money and go get some large stainless washers instead works the same way and they rattle a bunch when you get a strike almost like a bell.


Great idea on the wahsers! thanks for sharing that Tim! :thumbup:


----------

